# Found old pulse mix...can I still use it?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I just ran out of pulse seeds for my parrotlet (the dried peas, seeds and sweetcorn stuff etc) that you cook on the cooker/microwave and mix with egg seed. I just found though, a tub with some left in I forgot I had. I dont know how long its been there...might be a year or so, or maybe six months. The tub is like an old popcorn/fatball type tub with a clip down lid, if that makes any difference, but unsure wether its airtight. 

Is this ok to use still for her? Or shall I just wait to get her fresh? Do I have to be extra careful with her as shes so tiny? Thanks.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Dunno, when that happened to me and I ran out I fed her some of my lamb vindaloo. She seemed to really enjoy it, but wasn't half chirping away the next morning. Why don't you try her with a takeaway too?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

if it is just seed and it has been kept in an airtight container and away from bright lights and it does not have additives like vits or died egg or bread it should be fine.

seed can be stored for ages and it will still germinate.

john


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thankyou


----------

